# The Eye Area.



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

TLDR: You want 28mm+ Prabberal fissure length, PCT, PFL to Height Ratio of 3.0 - 4, Slightly Positively Tilted Eyebrows, 99% Hooded, _AMBER, LIGHT BROWN EYES. hehehe, blue is fine too just wait. Green isn't too ideal either, I'll explain why.

1. Eye Color
2. Canthal Tilt
3. Eyebrows
4. Eyelashes
5. Prabberal Fissure Length
6. UEE_

--------------------------------------------

I'm not going to state the obvious things like "They Should be Deep Set" etc. Yall know that already.

---------------------------------------------
1. Eye Color.

Let's start off with some interactive play.

Which of these eye areas looks like it couldn't give a fuck less if you live or die?









I'm really hoping you said the lion man.....

Reasons why is simple....Light Brown gives off less emotion than Blue.

Why is this important for masculinity? 

This is some more water ass shit about the fact that lowest inhibition wins. 

Now for the exact reasons why Light Brown fucks Blue. (Assuming both have top tier eye areas)

1. Pretty much every damn predator has LIGHT BROWN eyes. I tried to look up an exact number but couldn't find it. It's probably 96% of predators have brown eyes or something like that. If you search up predators with blue eyes, nothing comes up....lol.

2. Brown eyes are correlated with better sun damage protection. That would explain why the best predators are Brown......

3. Blue Eyes are a signal of being a _dying fucking breed. _People with blue eyes all have the same common ancestor(lul). Also, if they don't have kids with another blue eyed person, poof it's gone. Dominant genes are important to have for men.

4. People with Blue eyes basically have it the exact opposite with eye health. They get fucked in every regard.

In the end, eye color is the cherry on top, but you cannot sit here and tell me Blue looks better than Light Amber on men. There's nothing backing that up, but "muh JB appeal" or "muh limbal contrast" Amber does both of those. Fuck off, you should want to fuck grown women not children.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Canthal Tilt.

I been seeing a lot of people on here thinking it's possible to "Mog" when they have NCT(LMAO). That shit destroys faces _instantly_ if it's greater than 2 degress negative.






Simple. The only evolutionary reason for PCT is that it helps tears flow down the nose better. It's basically full aesthetic.

You want between 4 - 8 deg of PCT. Any less it's not even noticable, anything more you look like an alien.

Also, PCT is the only way you can have a defined medial canthus.

-------------------------------------------

3. Eyebrows.

Another simple thing. They should have a slight positive tilt, be a DARK COLOR, and Low Set.

One real thing to point out though....If you have NEGATIVE EYEBROW TILT. Your entire eye area is basically over.







_poor bastard has NCT and Negative Eyebrow Tilt._
---------------------------------------------
4. Eyelashes. 

Thick, long, and dark as hell!!!!
----------------------------------------
5. Prabberal Fissure Length

Horizontally long eyes are a masculine trait. It's virtually impossible to have a good eye area with low PFL.

It should be within 27 - 35mm.

If it's not, your eye area is immediatly not masculine and turn into BLOWJOB EYES.
-------------------------------------------------
6. UEE

Fully Hooded vs Minimal been goin on for a while......

Truth is.....they are both top tier, but.....Minimal UEE is better BECAUSE IT LETS THE EYELASHES SHOW.

Although, some people just have faces made for fully hooded eyes. Like Barrett and Depoot. I'm not sure if minimal UEE would fit their face lol.
-----------------------------------------------------

Ight, can't wait to see yall argue about eye color.


----------



## nosemaxxing (Feb 15, 2022)

i agree. blue eyes looks good too but only if you have a good coloring too.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 15, 2022)

Thx. Do i pass the test?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 15, 2022)

ethnics win once again, they have the best eye areas









Only ethnics have sex


only ethnics have big cocks, only ethnics have good eyelashes, only ethnics get IOIs, only ethnics fuck white girls




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 15, 2022)

This is bad eye area? his pfl is very small and still ultra chad


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> This is bad eye area? his pfl is very small and still ultra chad
> View attachment 1543525
> View attachment 1543527


That's no chad.

More like Stacylite.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Thx. Do i pass the test?
> View attachment 1543520


Over, exact opposite of the thread.


----------



## Preston (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 15, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> This is bad eye area? his pfl is very small and still ultra chad
> View attachment 1543525
> View attachment 1543527
















@Thompsonz @subhuman incel @LooksOverAll


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1543534


Yup, forgot to mention dark green too.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1543531
> View attachment 1543532
> View attachment 1543533
> View attachment 1543535
> ...


The first 2 are literall eye are ABOMINTATIONS

Sommerhalder fucked by IPD
Alian Fucked by PFL

But they both still have top tier eye areas.


----------



## prettyboyy (Feb 15, 2022)

JFL at brown better than blue
Copium overdose


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

prettyboyy said:


> JFL at brown better than blue
> Copium overdose


Prove me wrong.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 15, 2022)

Not so sure about the eye color thing.



Korea said:


> give a fuck less if you live or die?


The lion overall looks more intimidating face wise. And the snow leopard has bigger eyes in relation to the face which is a neotenous trait and looks cute.
So not the fairest comparison.
Blue eyes on a lion wouldn’t really look less intimidating tbh.





But anyways even if Amber in general looks more intimidating and masculine, light blue eyes like A10, A20, A17 still mog overall because of the striking look. 
Looking intimidating is pretty much almost only about the eye shape and eyebrows anyways. The color won’t change much of that. So I think the striking halo and great contrast light blue eyes give you is more important.
There is no way that drago, Hexum, Sommerhalder etc would look better with amber eyes


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

You didn’t mention IPD

why does a high ipd mog a low ipd?

is my ipd over tier?

and what would you estimate my PFL to be?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Preston (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> You didn’t mention IPD
> 
> why does a high ipd mog a low ipd?
> 
> ...


Mirin eyebrows


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> Mirin eyebrows


low set and long dark triad badboy eyebrows?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Not so sure about the eye color thing.
> 
> 
> The lion overall looks more intimidating face wise. And the snow leopard has bigger eyes in relation to the face which is a neotenous trait and looks cute.
> ...


Wow you're smart.

Only reason I said that shit is to dig out a response like this.

The eye shape and eyebrows is what makes the eye area intimidating.

Since color is so much about contrast, I had to choose the color that wouldn't make someone "Uncanny". Amber blends with anything.

Give people like Ramirez blue eyes and it looks overall dumb as fuck, it doesn't blend.

I think the mogging mostly comes from the shape.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

I have light blue hunter eyes
@StrangerDanger @volcelfatcel @OldVirgin


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> You didn’t mention IPD
> 
> why does a high ipd mog a low ipd?
> 
> ...


lol, I get _PISSED _thinking about Low IPD.

I couldn't even type a paragraph about it.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> You didn’t mention IPD
> 
> why does a high ipd mog a low ipd?
> 
> ...


Lol one Cantho away from being Ramirezlite.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

Do you think if I have light blue hunter eyes its perfect?


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Do you think if I have light blue hunter eyes its perfect?


@curlyheadjames is an autist and he eye area mogs you to the grave 

Just give up nigga nobody gives a fuck without pics


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Do you think if I have light blue hunter eyes its perfect?


IDK. Once you have true hunter eyes, as in the shape.

Color becomes irrelavent.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

Omg I read the thread you hate blue eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> @curlyheadjames is an autist and he eye area mogs you to the grave
> 
> Just give up nigga nobody gives a fuck without pics


His eyes 0 appeal no offense
He looks good overall tho


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Lol one Cantho away from being Ramirezlite.


so ur saying my ipd and pfl is good?

is my pfl above average then


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Omg I read the thread you hate blue eyes


Blue eyes are for women.

That's why it's a "Soft Feature".


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> His eyes 0 appeal no offense
> He looks good overall tho


but they’re Hunter eyes jfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> His eyes 0 appeal no offense
> He looks good overall tho


HOW DO YALL TELL THIS MAN HE LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Is my eye area good? North French btw


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> but they’re Hunter eyes jfl


Color >shape


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> HOW DO YALL TELL THIS MAN HE LOOKS GOOD.
> 
> View attachment 1543555


Mogs normie, schizomaxed and tiktok maxed


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Omg I read the thread you hate blue eyes


say something in life ends thread
otherwise why did i tag you, for you to ignore ???


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 15, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> say something in life ends thread
> otherwise why did i tag you, for you to ignore ???


I have nothing to say , I like op but he had a thought of 14 year old


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> View attachment 1543554
> 
> 
> Is my eye area good? North French btw


@Korea loves extremely low ipd


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> Color >shape


Blasphemy.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 15, 2022)

Ogre for brad pitt and elordi


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> so ur saying my ipd and pfl is good?
> 
> is my pfl above average then


IDK.

From what I measured you PFL to Height Ratio is 2.45.

That's low, and would signify your real PFL is in the range of 24 - 26mm.

Cantho increases PFL and then the PFL to Height Ratio.

The IPD is PERFECT.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> Ogre for brad pitt and elordi


Yes, they have cuck eyebrows = OVER.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> View attachment 1543554
> 
> 
> Is my eye area good? North French btw


Awful.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 15, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> Ogre for brad pitt and elordi


Pitt doesn’t have NCT. He has even a slight PCT. his eyes alone are hunter eyes per defintion it’s just the eyebrow tilt which makes his eye are overall a bit softer but I don’t think it failos him.
I tried morphing a different eyebrow tilt and it destroyed his harmony and made him look too low trust


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Pitt doesn’t have NCT. He has even a slight PCT. his eyes alone are hunter eyes per defintion it’s just the eyebrow tilt which makes his eye are overall a bit softer but I don’t think it failos him.
> I tried morphing a different eyebrow tilt and it destroyed his harmony and made him look too low trust


Yea, I fucking hate his eyebrows lol.


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Feb 15, 2022)

Just be black with yellow / red scelara theory


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> Just be black with yellow / red scelara theory


Waiting for you to tell me where I said that.

If you weren't such a dumbass, you'd read I said I wont be discussing "Water" shit.

Obviously this shit doesn't look good you fucking dog.


----------



## MrOrion (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> 1. Pretty much every damn predator has LIGHT BROWN eyes. I tried to look up an exact number but couldn't find it. It's probably 96% of predators have brown eyes or something like that. If you search up predators with blue eyes, nothing comes up....lol.
> 
> 2. Brown eyes are correlated with better sun damage protection. That would explain why the best predators are Brown......
> 
> ...


what a load of ethnic cope


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

MrOrion said:


> what a load of ethnic cope


Prove me wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 15, 2022)

Rate my eye area op


----------



## Deleted member 17201 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> If you weren't such a dumbass, you'd read I said I wont be discussing "Water" shit.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> Rate my eye area op
> View attachment 1543563


Besides the assymetrical Cathal Tilt.

Eveything else is great.


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> IDK.
> 
> From what I measured you PFL to Height Ratio is 2.45.
> 
> ...


24-26 is subhuman tier 

what pfl did Ramirez have? mirin high iq btw

Yea canthopexy would save me

More importantly my fucking medial canthus is completely dislocated wtf do I need? New orbitals and canthopexy?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> 24-26 is subhuman tier
> 
> what pfl did Ramirez have? mirin high iq btw
> 
> ...


His PFL to Height is 3.22

So his PFL is probably between 30 - 32mm (Top Tier)

Medial Canthus requires genetic reroll TO MY KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, I fucking hate his eyebrows lol.


I think they don’t look that bad.
They are long, dense, the shape is decent. 
For most men they would be a massive failo tho because most men don’t have other lower trust and masculine features like hunter eyes and a wide strong Jaw to balance it out.

But on Pitt they work well and give him a unique appeal and look


----------



## astatine (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> His PFL to Height is 3.22
> 
> So his PFL is probably between 30 - 32mm (Top Tier)
> 
> Medial Canthus requires genetic reroll TO MY KNOWLEDGE.


fuark what a ethnic terachad how can I go to sleep knowing this? 

he had perfect pct black almond eyes that would make any woman wet 

meanwhile me a hazel eyed incel is rotting


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I think they don’t look that bad.
> They are long, dense, the shape is decent.
> For most men they would be a massive failo tho because most men don’t have other lower trust and masculine features like hunter eyes and a wide strong Jaw to balance it out.
> 
> But on Pitt they work well and give him a unique appeal and look


Yea, he's a unique outlier for a lot of Objectively fucked up things.

His eyebrows overall are Top Tier.

If his jaw was normal he'd look even worse with those brows yea.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> His PFL to Height is 3.22
> 
> So his PFL is probably between 30 - 32mm (Top Tier)
> 
> Medial Canthus requires genetic reroll TO MY KNOWLEDGE.


Estimate my pfl @Korea 
My bizygo is 15.87 cm , so over 30mm , yes ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Estimate my pfl @Korea
> My bizygo is 15.87 cm , so over 30mm , yes ?


Zygos don't affect the PFL.

But your PFL to Height is 2.85.

Probably in the range of 26 - 28mm of pure PFL.


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Feb 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1543534


holy shit. who is that?


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Feb 15, 2022)

Amber (very light brown) with dark prominent limbal ring MOGS


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Berserk said:


> Amber (very light brown) with dark prominent limbal ring MOGS


Yes bro, I've seen plenty of blue eyes IRL.

Never this combo tho.


----------



## Preston (Feb 15, 2022)

Berserk said:


> holy shit. who is that?


It's a morph. Depoot+Somerhalder+Vito Basso.


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Feb 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> It's a morph. Depoot+Somerhalder+Vito Basso.


post the rest of the face


----------



## Deleted member 17768 (Feb 15, 2022)

the eyeball itself (colour etc.) is the biggest cope. only surroundings matter


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Zygos don't affect the PFL.
> 
> But your PFL to Height is 2.85.
> 
> Probably in the range of 26 - 28mm of pure PFL.


I understand what you mean , but wider faces have on average bigger IPD , wider Pfl and everything else wide  , you said it yourself in the other thread


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I understand what you mean , but wider faces have on average bigger IPD , wider Pfl and everything else wide  , you said it yourself in the other thread


That's not really true. You must've misinterpreted what I said.

People with wider faces have overall wider skulls.

That would mean higher IPD.

After that you misunderstood.

People with huge zygos hinder their ESR and make their eyes look closer set than they really are.

Also, Higher PFL I think is mostly related to just having HIGH T.

Also, keep in mind 26 - 28 mm PFL is indeed way above avg.

It's when you have 30 - 35mm of PFL where your eye are looks really good.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

moggedbypastself said:


> the eyeball itself (colour etc.) is the biggest cope. only surroundings matter


And better yet, most of the people who pull this type of cope have brown eyes themselves.

Insanity.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> That's not really true. You must've misinterpreted what I said.
> 
> People with wider faces have overall wider skulls.
> 
> ...


Good ,.now I understand what you mean and also KSI Giga Testesterone mogger confirmed


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Good ,.now I understand what you mean and also KSI Giga Testesterone mogger confirmed


Lol nah he has avg PFL.

You can tell right away when someone is a PFL Mogger.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Lol nah he has avg PFL.
> 
> You can tell right away when someone is a PFL Mogger.


Looks giga.high to me , estimate bro


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 15, 2022)

Can people stop using animals, cartoons and video game characters to get their point across?


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> That's not really true. You must've misinterpreted what I said.
> 
> People with wider faces have overall wider skulls.
> 
> ...


does squinting make your PFL larger? @OldVirgin @Korea


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

@OldVirgin what's your PFL ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Looks giga.high to me , estimate bro
> View attachment 1543625


WHAT UNTIL YOU HEAR THIS


His PFL to Height Ratio is.........

2.32. This is because of his ugly ass eye shape.

Anything that isn't Almond = OVER.

His PFL is probably 20 - 23 PFL. 

So average leaning to below average.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> @OldVirgin what's your PFL ?


28 mm, im half kazakh so low by default


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> does squinting make your PFL larger? @OldVirgin @Korea
> View attachment 1543626
> View attachment 1543627


Nah it just makes the eyes narrower.

Like it'll give you an insane PFL to Height.

Normally mine is at 3.77

When I squint I go to 4.2


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> WHAT UNTIL YOU HEAR THIS
> 
> 
> His PFL to Height Ratio is.........
> ...


Fuaaaaaaark this my favourite YouTuber


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 15, 2022)

what makes these 2 eye areas unappleling?








do they have even one good trait? @OldVirgin @Korea


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Fuaaaaaaark this my favourite YouTuber







Thoughts?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> 28 mm, im half kazakh so low by default


Подожди , если у тебя 28мм , то у меня никак не может быть меньше чем у тебя (шире голова) , походу этот черномазый фигню несёт , btw you mirin your chad version ?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1543633
> 
> Thoughts?


Brutal , BBC lost


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Brutal , BBC lost


nah he won, cause the referee felt bad for him


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> what makes these 2 eye areas unappleling?
> View attachment 1543631
> View attachment 1543632
> 
> ...


No, they have every negative trait in the books.

Sunken Orbitals
Circular Orbital Sockets
1:1 PFL to Height (Didn't know this what possible)
Subhuman PFL
NCT
Negatively Tilted Brows
Eyelash 404


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> does squinting make your PFL larger? @OldVirgin @Korea
> View attachment 1543626
> View attachment 1543627


God She Looks So Bloated.

Someone needs to get her an account her on Looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Подожди , если у тебя 28мм , то у меня никак не может быть меньше чем у тебя (шире голова) , походу этот черномазый фигню несёт , btw you mirin your chad version ?
> View attachment 1543634


28 или 31 не помню точно давно ещё мерил да и похуй. Да он сам запутался походу


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> That's not really true. You must've misinterpreted what I said.
> 
> People with wider faces have overall wider skulls.
> 
> ...


I read here somewhere that pfl avg is 30mm


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Estimate my pfl @Korea
> My bizygo is 15.87 cm , so over 30mm , yes ?


Я ни хрена не запутался, малыш. Продолжай справляться со своим дерьмом PFL


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> God She Looks So Bloated.
> 
> Someone needs to get her an account her on Looksmax.org


i hope she never fillermaxxes or her life will be over, also she needs to lose weight asap and be as heavy as she was 10 years ago


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> I read here somewhere that pfl avg is 30mm


Maybe you're right?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palpe...sure is the,vertically and 30 mm horizontally.

Can't find studies, but Wikipedia says just that.


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Я ни хрена не запутался, малыш. Продолжай справляться со своим дерьмом PFL


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> View attachment 1543638


He means that I and @OldVirgin should stop coping with our shit pfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> View attachment 1543638


These niggas went into a whole new language just to talk shit.

I can just use google translate lul


----------



## subhuman incel (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> No, they have every negative trait in the books.
> 
> Sunken Orbitals
> Circular Orbital Sockets
> ...


blackops2cel is a pct mogger, look again


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Maybe you're right?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palpebral_fissure#:~:text=The palpebral fissure is the,vertically and 30 mm horizontally.
> 
> Can't find studies, but Wikipedia says just that.


If I use fingers as calipers to take my pfl I get 35mm. They don't look wide though and I'm using my fingers ffs so round that down to like 33mm.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> blackops2cel is a pct mogger, look again


OP coping hard


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> i hope she never fillermaxxes or her life will be over, also she needs to lose weight asap and be as heavy as she was 10 years ago


She probably looks up to the fillers goddess Megan Fox.

Over for her.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> OP coping hard


Is BalckOps2 a mogger ?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> If I use fingers as calipers to take my pfl I get 35mm. They don't look wide though and I'm using my fingers ffs so round that down to like 33mm.


Yea I'd say 31 - 33mm


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Is BalckOps2 a mogger ?


I wonder if I were to measure his ratios.

And he somehow comes out with no flaws.

Objective Looks Theory would be fucking demolished.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Is BalckOps2 a mogger ?


Water is wet, @Korea is coping, and BlackOps2Cel  *slayer *is a mogger.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Water is wet, @Korea is coping, and BlackOps2Cel  *slayer *is a mogger.


The truth came out


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Water is wet, @Korea is coping, and BlackOps2Cel  *slayer *is a mogger.


Can't Stop Won't Stop.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> The truth came out


You know back in 2012 when people were wise and knowledgeable they used to call this fine specimen BlackOps2Slayer.But hateful and misogynist incels like @Korea became bitter and jealous of him so they changed male beauty standards entirely so that he would be given the cursed -cel suffix. We haven't said anything yet so that the incels don't shoot up another school...


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> You know back in 2012 when people were wise and knowledgeable they used to call this fine specimen BlackOps2Slayer.But hateful and misogynist incels like @Korea became bitter and jealous of him so they changed male beauty standards entirely so that he would be given the cursed -cel suffix. We haven't said anything yet so that the incels don't shoot up another school...


It's True.

I'm the sole cause of looks theory.

I made up _all of the ideal ratios._

So that I could make little kids insecure.

The Truth is.......

_Those ratios were MADE to fucking impossible for 99.99% of the popluation......

BECAUSE THAT'S HOW I MAKE MY MONEY._


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's True.
> 
> I'm the sole cause of looks theory.
> 
> ...


Right out of the horse's mouth.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's True.
> 
> I'm the sole cause of looks theory.
> 
> ...


Bruuuuuutal , BBC with jewish mindset


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yup, forgot to mention dark green too.


you think it's a good colour?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Bruuuuuutal , BBC with jewish mindset


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you think it's a good colour?


Yea. Really Good.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea. Really Good.


they look black in some lighting, only really look good in the sun


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> they look black in some lighting, only really look good in the sun


Yea the lighting does depend.

But tbh most places where you interact with other people are well lit so they prob won't look black except in your house.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea the lighting does depend.
> 
> But tbh most places where you interact with other people are well lit so they prob won't look black except in your house.







do you think channing tatum is a chad despite his ipd


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 1543666
> 
> do you think channing tatum is a chad despite his ipd


Like as high tier as a Chadlite can go.

Isn't "Chad" supposed to be like basically man made perfection?

By that I think his ipd would hold him back from being a full out Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Like as high tier as a Chadlite can go.
> 
> Isn't "Chad" supposed to be like basically man made perfection?
> 
> By that I think his ipd would hold him back from being a full out Chad.


no??

chad is goodlooking guy without many flaws that has high appeal to women I thought


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> no??
> 
> chad is goodlooking guy without many flaws that has high appeal to women I thought


By that logic I'd say he's Chad then


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> By that logic I'd say he's Chad then


you're an odd character but i like you


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you're an odd character but i like you


Thanks bro.


----------



## Mewton (Feb 15, 2022)

Blue just looks better to look at 
A very vibrant colour


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Mewton said:


> Blue just looks better to look at
> A very vibrant colour
> 
> View attachment 1543694
> View attachment 1543695


It's better to look at since it's more feminine.

I don't think men were supposed to be the aesthetically superior.

But in the end it mostly depends on contrast.


----------



## Immo22 (Feb 15, 2022)

Does pfl increase with age? I remember measuring it 26mm at 18 but they are 30mm now (at 19)


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Immo22 said:


> Does pfl increase with age? I remember measuring it 26mm at 18 but they are 30mm now (at 19)


Absolutely. 

High PFL is associated with higher testosterone. 

I'd imagine it grows until 20 just like the mandible.


----------



## Immo22 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> High PFL is associated with higher testosterone.
> 
> I'd imagine it grows until 20 just like the mandible.


But 30mm pfl is good right?


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> That's not really true. You must've misinterpreted what I said.
> 
> People with wider faces have overall wider skulls.
> 
> ...


Speaking about pfl what are my friends pfl respectively


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


>



Why do you hate on ethnics bro


----------



## Mewton (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's better to look at since it's more feminine.
> 
> I don't think men were supposed to be the aesthetically superior.
> 
> But in the end it mostly depends on contrast.


If it werent ideal for men to be aesthetically superior then ogre high T men would have insane appeal while in actuality pretty boys with some mild dimorphism outslay them


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Feb 15, 2022)

over?


----------



## Mewton (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> High PFL is associated with higher testosterone.
> 
> I'd imagine it grows until 20 just like the mandible.


Ngl ive only noticed eye areas getting worse with age if anything due to fat pad loss, collagen loss, eyelid droopiness


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Why do you hate on ethnics bro


They stink they're annoying they're inferior there slow, etc


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> They stink they're annoying they're inferior there slow, etc


But you also look etnic


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> But you also look etnic


Do I?


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Do I?



My bad , ypu look 100% aryan


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> @curlyheadjames is an autist and he eye area mogs you to the grave
> 
> Just give up nigga nobody gives a fuck without pics


IM SICK OF THIS KOPEREA MOTHER FUCKER HE IS THE BIGGEST COPER ON THIS SITE! NO UEE WILL ALWAYS BE IDEAL FUCK EYELASHES THEY CAN GROW WITH SERUM! THE REASON THEY DONT SHOW FOR PPL WITH HOODING IS BC THEY HAVE NOT MUCH LENGTH TO THE LASHES! 

HOW DARE HE SAY GREEN AND BLUE IS NOT IDEAL? MOST ETHNIC WOMEN *REQUIRE *GREEN OR BLUE EYES

BLUE AND GREEN LOOK LIGHT IN EVERY LIGHTING IT IS THE WINDOW THE SOUL ACCORDING TO MY BLUEPILLED MOM

D60 AND BELOW WILL ALWAYS MOG APPEAL WISE AND PSL WISE

GO TO A FOREIGN COUNTRY LIKE INDIA WHERE THE POPULATION IS 99.9% DARK BROWN AND IF YOU HAVE GREEN OR BLUE EYES PEOPLE WILL COMPLIMENT YOU SO MUCH IT HAPPENED TO MY GREAT GRANDMA 

LIGHT BROWN EYES LOOK DARK IN MOST LIGHTING BESIDES IN THE SUN OR WITH FLASH 

KOPEREA YOU ARE THE BIGGEST COPER ON THIS JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE SHITSKIN WITH DARK BROWN EYES AND DEATH TIER UPPER EYELID EXPOSURE DOESNT MEAN YOU NEED TO POISON EVERYONES MIND WITH YOUR BRAINWASHING SCAM!
DELETE YOUR ACCOUNT IF YOU KNOW WHATS GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

guess my pfl?
won't show more here


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 15, 2022)

pct implies the person is an emotional cry baby so it's not that important


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: You want 28mm+


no 31+


Korea said:


> Prabberal fissure length, PCT, PFL to Height Ratio of 3.0 - 4, Slightly Positively Tilted Eyebrows, 99% Hooded, _AMBER, LIGHT BROWN EYES. hehehe, blue is fine too just wait. Green isn't too ideal either, I'll explain why.
> 
> 1. Eye Color
> 2. Canthal Tilt
> ...


gigacope









Korea said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2. Canthal Tilt.
> 
> ...


didn't thougth of it but sound logical, I think it also allows for a better vision as a predator


Korea said:


> You want between 4 - 8 deg of PCT. Any less it's not even noticable, anything more you look like an alien.


no 10+ is ideal with around 5 it can still apear like you have nct if ur infras aren't that good


Korea said:


> Also, PCT is the only way you can have a defined medial canthus.


not true 


Korea said:


> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 3. Eyebrows.
> 
> ...


and dense


Korea said:


> ----------------------------------------
> 5. Prabberal Fissure Length
> 
> Horizontally long eyes are a masculine trait. It's virtually impossible to have a good eye area with low PFL.


any study to proof this, they are rather caused by good craniofacial development and nutrical support in the womb and childhood


Korea said:


> It should be within 27 - 35mm.


no 27mm is below average jfl


Korea said:


> If it's not, your eye area is immediatly not masculine and turn into BLOWJOB EYES.
> -------------------------------------------------
> 6. UEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

astatine said:


> 24-26 is subhuman tier
> 
> what pfl did Ramirez have? mirin high iq btw
> 
> ...


it's rather around 27-28


----------



## zap (Feb 15, 2022)

Yeh alright but how do I turn my T50 pitch black eyes into amber? Is there surgery for it?


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 15, 2022)

Hazel > Blue


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> View attachment 1544273
> guess my pfl?
> won't show more here


29 -31mm


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> no 31+
> 
> gigacope
> View attachment 1544281
> ...


I don't think I've even even seen or rated a face with 10 deg PCT. Actually, I'm pretty sure beryonce does lol.

Same with the Medial Canthus thing, never seen someone with NCT have a good Medial Canthus.

Yea, and dense lol.

Yes, there's a study on a lot of the facial measurements and men on average always had the higher PFL Right Here. I'm pretty sure the eyes being deep set in the skull is a sign of good development, but the PFL is almost always lower in women.

I said 27mm because that's like the absolute bare minimum to having a good eye area. The absolute ideal would ofc be 30mm - 35mm lol.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> IM SICK OF THIS KOPEREA MOTHER FUCKER HE IS THE BIGGEST COPER ON THIS SITE! NO UEE WILL ALWAYS BE IDEAL FUCK EYELASHES THEY CAN GROW WITH SERUM! THE REASON THEY DONT SHOW FOR PPL WITH HOODING IS BC THEY HAVE NOT MUCH LENGTH TO THE LASHES!
> 
> HOW DARE HE SAY GREEN AND BLUE IS NOT IDEAL? MOST ETHNIC WOMEN *REQUIRE *GREEN OR BLUE EYES
> 
> ...


Little boy, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 15, 2022)

@Korea , but green indeed is the most aesthetic and beautiful eye colour


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Little boy, shut the fuck up.


yeah? thats all you can say cuz u know I'm right mother fucker

when worst comes to worst when i provided nothing but facts you use ad hominem 

you may decent at measuring ratios but you are shit at rating faces when it comes to appeal and even PSL

and the reason why?

its because you're african 

99% of black people are stupid

its all in your blood no matter how much studying or research you do

you'll always be an ignorant cunt


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah? thats all you can say cuz u know I'm right mother fucker
> 
> when worst comes to worst when i provided nothing but facts you use ad hominem
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> 29 -31mm


true 30.5 what would u say about it in general?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> true 30.5 what would u say about it in general?


As in the entire eye?

It's all pretty much ideal except for the light colored brows.

I think they'd look better with a darker color, that's it.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> I don't think I've even even seen or rated a face with 10 deg PCT. Actually, I'm pretty sure beryonce does lol.






even I have 8 degree on the left eye


Korea said:


> Same with the Medial Canthus thing, never seen someone with NCT have a good Medial Canthus.


you said defined not good but yeah it's pretty much impossible to have a good one with Nct


Korea said:


> Yea, and dense lol.
> 
> Yes, there's a study on a lot of the facial measurements and men on average always had the higher PFL Right Here. I'm pretty sure the eyes being deep set in the skull is a sign of good development, but the PFL is almost always lower in women.


Yes cause men are bigger in general


Korea said:


> I said 27mm because that's like the absolute bare minimum to having a good eye area. The absolute ideal would ofc be 30mm - 35mm lol.


27mm only if you have insane pflfh like Hemsworth


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> As in the entire eye?
> 
> It's all pretty much ideal except for the light colored brows.
> 
> I think they'd look better with a darker color, that's it.


Yeah my eyes are my hailo but infras aren't that good
How do your eyes look like bro?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> View attachment 1544457
> even I have 8 degree on the left eye
> 
> you said defined not good but yeah it's pretty much impossible to have a good one with Nct
> ...


I won't doubt your personal measurements, but that Gandy one is just plain wrong.

The red line should've been right at the base of the lateral canthus.

This is what 8 - 10 deg looks like.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> Yeah my eyes are my failo but infras aren't that good
> How do your eyes look like bro?


Lol I made a mog battle with my eye area.

Look on THIS THREAD.


----------



## thatrussianguy (Feb 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1543534


Unnecessarily intimidating and low trust af. Good for asserting dominance in a male only environment like army or prison. No jb wants this. They want prime high trust Jared Leto


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

thatrussianguy said:


> Unnecessarily intimidating and low trust af. Good for asserting dominance in a male only environment like army or prison. No jb wants this. They want prime high trust Jared Leto


Here yall go with the "JB" bullshit......


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Lol I made a mog battle with my eye area.
> 
> Look on THIS THREAD.


Top tier shape and pfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> Top tier shape and pfl


Lol Thanks Bro.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> I won't doubt your personal measurements, but that Gandy one is just plain wrong.
> 
> The red line should've been right at the base of the lateral canthus.
> 
> ...


no it's the correct way








What you're measuring how upward tilted the lateral canthus is in relation to the lower lid's tilt


----------



## thatrussianguy (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Here yall go with the "JB" bullshit......


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> no it's the correct way
> View attachment 1544466
> View attachment 1544467
> 
> What you're measuring how upward tilted the lateral canthus is in relation to the lower lid's tilt







So you'd say this is a more accurate measurement of my Canthal Tilt?

Damn, this is another reason why fully hooded eyes get fucked. Never would've guessed he had that much PCT.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

lmaoooooo


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 15, 2022)

AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> Just be black with yellow / red scelara theory


Thank you my African! I've been looking for this pic forever


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> I don't think men were supposed to be the aesthetically superior.


We were. Nearly male animal is vastly more aesthetically pleasing to look at than the foids. You used a Lion as an example for why light brown eyes is better than blue eyes and male Lions mog female lions to the moon in aesthetics. Look at the male peacocks compared to the female peacocks


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1544472
> 
> So you'd say this is a more accurate measurement of my Canthal Tilt?
> 
> Damn, this is another reason why fully hooded eyes get fucked. Never would've guessed he had that much PCT.


Yes what app are u using?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 15, 2022)

wow an actual good thread that isn’t autistic.

You missed out on eye shape though which is the one of the most important things


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Aesthetics_III said:


> wow an actual good thread that isn’t autistic.
> 
> You missed out on eye shape though which is the one of the most important things


hmmmm.

I guess I could've discussed it, but everyone and their mommy knows Almond is the ideal.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> Yes what app are u using?


It's a Google Chrome Extension

Protractor


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Light Brown fucks Blue


stopped reading at


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> We were. Nearly male animal is vastly more aesthetically pleasing to look at than the foids. You used a Lion as an example for why light brown eyes is better than blue eyes and male Lions mog female lions to the moon in aesthetics. Look at the male peacocks compared to the female peacocks


Yea you got a point.

Most male animals have some ridiculous ass aesthetic trait made specifically for getting bitches.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> stopped reading at


Yall have GOT TO prove me wrong.

Most people just say this one liner and leave.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yall have GOT TO prove me wrong.
> 
> Most people just say this one liner and leave.


Ur reasoning being animals. Meanwhile all prey:








Like bruh even fucking bambi which is made by ppl who study literal color science made bambi have light brown eyes bcuz they're innocent looking.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> 2. Brown eyes are correlated with *better sun damage protection*. That would explain why the best predators are Brown......


While coloured eyes have better night vision suited for night predators... 

There are even studies showing a major reason for sleep is to avoid night predators...


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> if they don't have kids with another blue eyed person, poof it's gone.


Making it an exotic trait...


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ur reasoning being animals. Meanwhile all prey:
> View attachment 1544502
> View attachment 1544503
> 
> ...


All Prey.

Shows 1 with dark brown and the other with yellow.

Her entire eye area is innocent, give her lion shaped eyes and boom, hunter.

You didn't read the thread.....like you said.

I vouched for Amber & Hazel. Very different from the normal Brown - Dark Brown.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Making it an exotic trait...


No a weak recessive triat.

Which is exactly what blue eyes are.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 15, 2022)

What are the failos of my area other than the subhuman color? How bad is it?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

This mf looking sad af w his "Dominant brown eyes"


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> While coloured eyes have better night vision suited for night predators...
> 
> There are even studies showing a major reason for sleep is to avoid night predators...


" While blue eyes are more sensitive to light during the day, people with blue eyes tend to see better at night – unless there are bright lights. In that case, the lack of melanin makes them as sensitive to light at night as they are during the day.  "

Right about that one.

Most predators aren't nocturnal though.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1544515
> 
> 
> This mf looking sad af w his "Dominant brown eyes"


Those are some weird ass green color.

I was actually going to make fun of him because he always says dumb shit under my threads, but got bored of looking at this ugly ass.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 15, 2022)

@Korea sama what is your thoughts on undereyes, aegyo sal, and infraorbital support. At what point do tear troughs/recession become a failo?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Those are some weird ass green color.
> 
> I was actually going to make fun of him because he always says dumb shit under my threads, but got bored of looking at this ugly ass.


Average brown eyes fan:





Average colored eyes enjoyer:


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> What are the failos of my area other than the subhuman color? How bad is it?
> 
> View attachment 1544512
> View attachment 1544513


NCT.
Avg. Medial Canthus.
PFL looks fine.

I dunno it's mostly the negative canthal tilt cucking your eyes. The eyebrows are really good.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1544515
> 
> 
> This mf looking sad af w his "Dominant brown eyes"


Eyebrow and eye color mogs me


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Average brown eyes fan:
> View attachment 1544516
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that's not me. You're making fun of someone else right now.


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 15, 2022)

people kill themselves because they think that theyre not good enough thanks to this forum. dont make it worse OP


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> NCT.
> Avg. Medial Canthus.
> PFL looks fine.
> 
> I dunno it's mostly the negative canthal tilt cucking your eyes. The eyebrows are really good.


Is the negative canthal tilt severe or copeable?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Bro that's not me. You're making fun of someone else right now.


I'm making fun of your arguments.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Korea sama what is your thoughts on undereyes, aegyo sal, and infraorbital support. At what point do tear troughs/recession become a failo?


Infraorbital Support is really important.

Once you have shit undereye support, you start looking like this.





Aegyo Sal is great for adding youth to the eye area. That's why it's such a popular procedure in Korea.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I'm making fun of your arguments.


If you would read, you would realize I don't like his eye color.

Holy Shit.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> If you would read, you would realize I don't like his eye color.
> 
> Holy Shit.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1544521


Just compare Hunter Eyes to Bug Eyes to prove color matters theory.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Average brown eyes fan:
> View attachment 1544516



his eyes are not brown, it's hazel or greenish, any light color mogs.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Just compare Hunter Eyes to Bug Eyes to prove color matters theory.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 15, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1544523


Who is she?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 15, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Who is she?


Can't doxx name bcuz i've dated her.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Cigarette said:


> people kill themselves because they think that theyre not good enough thanks to this forum. dont make it worse OP


It's better knowing exactly why you're ugly and how to fix it.

Ignorance is Bliss doesn't work here lol.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Feb 15, 2022)

Disagree with the eye color part, muh predators, explain why the most good looking men and women have green/blue eyes

The reason why ramirez or some other brown eyed person looks uncanny is because it's hard to make a good morph of someone with dark eyes and giving them light eyes

Also the lion has an insane eye color, if humans could have the same color it would be a top tier color, but unfortunately human brown eyes look very bad even if they're light, because they're not light and vibrant enough
Humans have incel eye colors compared to other animals, today I was brutally phenomogged by a cat with vampire pheno, it was fully black with a fully very light green eye color, absolutely insane. So if we could have the lion eye color it would considered a top tier color.

I already made a thread morphing zanoza and giving him a brown color that most brown eyed people don't have and yet he descended 1 PSL point:








The eyecolorpill is depressing


From 7.25 PSL Übermensch with infinite jb appeal to average chadlite. The worst thing is that 95% brown eyed people have a much darker and less vibrant brown. @Amnesia




looksmax.org





In this forum you can find hundreds of eye color morphs, and in everyone it looks better with light eyes











I think everyone agrees that light eyes look better on every animal


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

TioJohn said:


> Disagree with the eye color part, muh predators, explain why the most good looking men and women have green/blue eyes
> 
> The reason why ramirez or some other brown eyed person looks uncanny is because it's hard to make a good morph of someone with dark eyes and giving them light eyes
> 
> ...


"Pheno Mogged by a Cat"


But no, humans can get the lions eye color, it's Called Light Amber. Rare as fuck.

When it comes to the "eyecolorpill" most of them don't look worse actually.

Mere Expose comes into effect. When you've seen these people with one eye color, then poof it's gone, they'll look worse.

The main face in that thread and Hexum arguably look better with the light brown/Amber eyes.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Feb 15, 2022)

@Korea thoughts on this eye color . Light hazel eyes mog tbh especially if ur ethnic. They are rare 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> "Pheno Mogged by a Cat"
> 
> 
> But no, humans can get the lions eye color, it's Called Light Amber. Rare as fuck.
> ...


The color isn't that important, what's important is how light and vibrant it is. So a brown color can be top tier if it's very light, like the lion's. But the most light eyes humans can have is light green, blue and gray, that's why these colors are considered the better looking by most people

Light amber isn't that sriking and most of the pics you see on the internet that can compete with the previously mentioned colors are very edited.

I think the best way to prove what color is the best is looking at the best looking people, and seeing what color they have


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> @Korea thoughts on this eye color . Light hazel eyes mog tbh especially if ur ethnic. They are rare
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yea, Light Hazel is really good too.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 15, 2022)

Do Asians have the highest degree of pct and low pfl? Their eye areas are different


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Do Asians have the highest degree of pct and low pfl? Their eye areas are different


Asians definetly have the lowest PFL.

Don't the highest degrees the PCT. Black people hold that title.

Asians come in 2nd place though I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Reasons why is simple....Light Brown gives off less emotion than Blue.


Stopped reading.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> Stopped reading.


Prove me wrong.


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Prove me wrong.


I don't need to prove anything. Brown looks X10 more friendly and warm than Blue. If you don't get it you're just a retard there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> I don't need to prove anything. Brown looks X10 more friendly and warm than Blue. If you don't get it you're just a retard there's nothing I can do about it.


Yea Right.








Blue totally looks less emotinal.

Darkness is literally the apitome representation of callousness.

Go back to school Dumbass.


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea Right.
> View attachment 1544575
> View attachment 1544576
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Richard example.

If you don't get it you're just retarded. This is not something that is worth or fun to talk about. Hope u die nigga.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> Thanks for the examples.
> 
> If you don't get it you're just retarded. This is not something that is worth or fun to talk about. Hope u die nigga.


Hope you die too!


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Hope you die too!


What's your eye color, my dear friend.


----------



## Deleted member 16375 (Feb 15, 2022)

River phoenix has ideal eye area.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> What's your eye color, my dear friend.


Not the ideal.

Look. It's a bit too dark.


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Not the ideal.
> 
> Look. It's a bit too dark.


You look so friendly bro. I'm a monster with blue.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

Sphinx said:


> You look so friendly bro. I'm a monster with blue.


Lemme See.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea, this is a very good thread, I am indeed mirin' hard

But why the fuck would you start it off with "28mm+ Prabberal fissure length"


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Korea, this is a very good thread, I am indeed mirin' hard
> 
> But why the fuck would you start it off with "28mm+ Prabberal fissure length"


Because if you don't have atleast 28mm+.

The thread is pure suifuel.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Because if you don't have atleast 28mm+.
> 
> The thread is pure suifuel.


Lol. Luckily my eyes don't fail any of those categories.

Should've added orbital vector in there as well. You can sleep all you want but if they're negative you'll always have dark circles.


----------



## Deleted member 17542 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Because if you don't have atleast 28mm+.
> 
> The thread is pure suifuel.


You look like this gigachad bro.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

spiggacel said:


> You look like this gigachad bro.
> View attachment 1544610


I'm moreso a black depoot.

Hence my bias towards him

This guy chin width mogs me to shit.


----------



## vtribal (Feb 17, 2022)

AyyazWaseemJamshed said:


> Just be black with yellow / red scelara theory


Dude behind is mogger


----------



## Titbot (Feb 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> IDK.
> 
> From what I measured you PFL to Height Ratio is 2.45.
> 
> ...


His pfl is more the. 24-26 jfl


----------



## Titbot (Feb 17, 2022)

astatine said:


> 24-26 is subhuman tier
> 
> what pfl did Ramirez have? mirin high iq btw
> 
> ...


You don’t need eye surgery. Your pfl is 32 mm


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

Titbot said:


> His pfl is more the. 24-26 jfl


Who? This thread is a bit old.


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

Titbot said:


> You don’t need eye surgery. Your pfl is 32 mm


Oh god you're an idiot.

He'll tell you himself it's not 32mm.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> Who? This thread is a bit old.


 The guy who you said looks like Ramirez


----------



## Titbot (Feb 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> Oh god you're an idiot.
> 
> He'll tell you himself it's not 32mm.


You told him he needs a canthopexy. Canthopexy doesn’t extend pfl. Only tripod or drill bone cantho does


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> Oh god you're an idiot.
> 
> He'll tell you himself it's not 32mm.


You need to calm down. You're not omniscient. Watch your ego because if you think you're too fly I'll shoot down your eagle.


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

Titbot said:


> You told him he needs a canthopexy. Canthopexy doesn’t extend pfl. Only tripod or drill bone cantho does


Typo. I've told him Cantho in PM's and other threads etc.


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> You need to calm down. You're not omniscient. Watch your ego because if you think you're too fly I'll shoot down your eagle.


Shoot it down dumbfuck. I'm waiting.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> Shoot it down dumbfuck. I'm waiting.


Tread lightly.


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Tread lightly.







I always do. Especially around people I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 17, 2022)

You missed the harmony part. What’s ideal is what you said but not everyone would benefit from eye surgeries.




Noszka can’t be improved anymore than what he already has. He would lose his prettyboy appeal and turn into a ogre uncanny retard if he tried to lower his eyebrows and increase his pfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> You missed the harmony part. What’s ideal is what you said but not everyone would benefit from eye surgeries.
> 
> View attachment 1549157
> Noszka can’t be improved anymore than what he already has. He would lose his prettyboy appeal and turn into a ogre uncanny retard if he tried to lower his eyebrows and increase his pfl


True Yea.

This was moreso a question that I expected to come up. So instead of making the thread 15 Paragraphs long, I would've just answered it like I did just now.

Everyone doesn't need hunter eyes to be Good Looking lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> True Yea.
> 
> This was moreso a question that I expected to come up. So instead of making the thread 15 Paragraphs long, I would've just answered it like I did just now.
> 
> Everyone doesn't need hunter eyes to be Good Looking lol.



Yeah but Harmony matters way more than what you’re saying. The eye area you described belongs to 0.1% of the population.

The things you dismissed like blue eye are a much faster way of having a striking eye area.

At most people should work of eyelashes, eyebrows and uee. Other than that most people would have a better chance increasing their smv with blue eyes than any invasive surgery.

I agree with your post but it doesn’t really benefit anyone from a looksmaxxing perspective. What you mentioned requires a change in orbital SHAPE and prominence. Extremely hard to do.

@ForeverRecession orbital shape pill is extremely brutal


----------



## Korea (Feb 17, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Yeah but Harmony matters way more than what you’re saying. The eye area you described belongs to as than 0.1% of the population.
> 
> The things you dismissed like blue eye are a much faster way of having a striking eye area.
> 
> ...


Yea tbh this wasn't really a Looksmaxx guide.

Was just laying out what makes the ideal eye area, because a few people were trying to say they had good eye areas even with severe UEE.

Blue Eyes are very much a halo, as in they'll help an eye area that isn't fully ideal.

https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-area-mog-battle-without-including-eye-color.459305/#post-7577448

That thread explains why the last thing I prioritized was having Blue Eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea tbh this wasn't really a Looksmaxx guide.
> 
> Was just laying out what makes the ideal eye area, because a few people were trying to say they had good eye areas even with severe UEE.
> 
> ...



Insane difference. Also funny how the only guy that looks human is del rio with his mild uee. Means hunter eyes need a eye color halo even more. 

Ideal is probably somehalder eyebrows
Del rio eye area and eyelashes 
Chicos undereye support
A10 for smv boost and to shit over peasants 

That’s it


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Insane difference. Also funny how the only guy that looks human is del rio with his mild uee. Means hunter eyes need a eye color halo even more.
> 
> Ideal is probably somehalder eyebrows
> Del rio eye area and eyelashes
> ...


Boom, this is why Fully Hooded can't possibly be the best.

It completly hides the eyelashes, which is important for harmony in the eyes so you don't look like a school shooter.

Agree with everything else, but I'd give or the Lions eye color over A10


----------



## Preston (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Insane difference. Also funny how the only guy that looks human is del rio with his mild uee. Means hunter eyes need a eye color halo even more.
> 
> Ideal is probably somehalder eyebrows
> Del rio eye area and eyelashes
> ...


Don't you think A10 eyes look lifeless and too robotic. 









A17 eyes look bluer and more vibrant imo. 










Also Sommerhalder's eyebrows are not ideal imo. They give him an angry resting face. He looks tense and mad all the time. Not very expressive. Agree with rest


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> Boom, this is why Fully Hooded can't possibly be the best.
> 
> It completly hides the eyelashes, which is important for harmony in the eyes so you don't look like a school shooter.
> 
> Agree with everything else, but I'd give or the Lions eye color over A10



Holy shit you’re on to something. Let’s explore this a bit further 

How come the hunter eyes that are hunter due to BONE support all look shit with black coloring while hunter eyes due to FAT support look aesthetic and beautiful. 












I can barely see their eyelashes but somehow these guys look normal and not straight ugly like the ones in @germanlooks post? 

Wtf is going on I’m genuinely confused now


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Holy shit you’re on to something. Let’s explore this a bit further
> 
> How come the hunter eyes that are hunter due to BONE support all look shit with black coloring while hunter eyes due to FAT support look aesthetic and beautiful.
> 
> ...


Because you're speaking with one of the only people on this forum who actually knows shit about Facial Aesthetics.

When the Browridge covers the Upper Eyelid, it creates a slight hollowing effect, and makes the eyelashes disappear.

I cannot stress enough how important eyelashes are.

Fat Covered eyes don't create shadows caused by hollowing, and allows slight UEE, to wait for it.......LET THE EYELASHES SHOW.


----------



## Preston (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Holy shit you’re on to something. Let’s explore this a bit further
> 
> How come the hunter eyes that are hunter due to BONE support all look shit with black coloring while hunter eyes due to FAT support look aesthetic and beautiful.
> 
> ...


. Hooding due to fat is a feminine trait. Babies have it. Ever noticed babies almost always have hooded or partially hooded eyes it's because of fat






The real kind of masculine hooding comes from bone and skin creating shadows around the eyes and giving you an intimidating look.This is what masc hooding looks like. Just because it's not a masculine trait doesn't mean it's a bad thing but yes you'll never look intimidating with those eyes.


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

Preston said:


> . Hooding due to fat is a feminine trait. Babies have it. Ever noticed babies almost always have hooded or partially hooded eyes it's because of fat
> 
> View attachment 1549234
> 
> ...


A Low Set browridge is what you're referring to.

This lets you have a shadow even without a strong protruding browridge.

There's some pic that I can't find, that perfectly represents the difference between Bone Hooding and Low Set Browridge + Fat Hooding.

It's damn near a Chad vs Incel picture lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Preston said:


> . Hooding due to fat is a feminine trait. Babies have it. Ever noticed babies almost always have hooded or partially hooded eyes it's because of fat
> 
> View attachment 1549234
> 
> ...





Korea said:


> Because you're speaking with one of the only people on this forum who actually knows shit about Facial Aesthetics.
> 
> When the Browridge covers the Upper Eyelid, it creates a slight hollowing effect, and makes the eyelashes disappear.
> 
> ...


groundbreaking shit. I hope incels read this before they go shell out $15K for a browridge implant  ……looking at you @Titbot

@Preston 
Fat covered eyes are definitely a neotenous trait. Not denying that. Like Korea said slight uee like del rio or basso is ideal anyways. Pfl matters way more. We concluded that obsessing over orbital structure is useless. It’s much easier to focus of dark lowset eyebrows (I think Dr Y offers eyebrow repositioning), increasing fat pad (uee fillers), eyelashes (castor oil), and eye contacts like the ones Amnesia uses.

No point focusing on orbital bone. It’s extreme hard and almost impossible to predict with implant. I think @Korea saved me 15k from getting a autistic browridge implant and creating a ugly shadow over my eyelashes JFL.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> groundbreaking shit. I hope incels read this before they go shell out $15K for a browridge implant  ……looking at you @Titbot
> 
> @Preston
> Fat covered eyes are definitely a neotenous trait. Not denying that. Like Korea said slight uee like del rio or basso is ideal anyways. Pfl matters way more. We concluded that obsessing over orbital structure is useless. It’s much easier to focus of dark lowset eyebrows (I think Dr Y offers eyebrow repositioning), increasing fat pad (uee fillers), eyelashes (castor oil), and eye contacts like the ones Amnesia uses.
> ...


Keep crying for me Jfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> groundbreaking shit. I hope incels read this before they go shell out $15K for a browridge implant  ……looking at you @Titbot
> 
> @Preston
> Fat covered eyes are definitely a neotenous trait. Not denying that. Like Korea said slight uee like del rio or basso is ideal anyways. Pfl matters way more. We concluded that obsessing over orbital structure is useless. It’s much easier to focus of dark lowset eyebrows (I think Dr Y offers eyebrow repositioning), increasing fat pad (uee fillers), eyelashes (castor oil), and eye contacts like the ones Amnesia uses.
> ...


Woah bro damn.

Glad I saved you 15k.

Holy Shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> A Low Set browridge is what you're referring to.
> 
> This lets you have a shadow even without a strong protruding browridge.
> 
> ...



Yo please find that pic  now I’m conflicted again whether a browridge implant is necessary.

My eyes are basically like noszka. Carried hard by harmony


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Yo please find that pic  now I’m conflicted again whether a browridge implant is necessary.
> 
> My eyes are basically like noszka. Carried hard by harmony


No, the other pic is awful. Like it perfectly shows how shit it looks.

People active in r/TureRateMe probably have it, but I don't.

If I find it I'll mention you.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

This was my eye area before implants. Anything is an improvement from that


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

@Korea basically if noszka asked you what he needs to ascend his eyes what things would you tell him

I really can’t think of anything that would ascend this eye further. I’ve Facetuned his eyes with lower eyebrows etc etc and nothing MAJORLY improves him. Harmony is a curse ngl. You have to thread carefully before shelling out for invasive eye implants. I legit don’t know what to do with this eye area jfl but wear lighter contacts. I already have dark green colored eyes btw but they don’t halo like lighter colored contacts


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> This was my eye area before implants. Anything is an improvement from that
> View attachment 1549287



For you yes. Your eye was a mess so you didn’t have to worry about ruining harmony.

Imagine if noszka got what you got and ruined all his harmony bc MUH UEE


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @Korea basically if noszka asked you what he needs to ascend his eyes what things would you tell him
> 
> I really can’t think of anything that would ascend this eye further. I’ve Facetuned his eyes with lower eyebrows etc etc and nothing MAJORLY improves him. Harmony is a curse ngl. You have to thread carefully before shelling out for invasive eye implants. I legit don’t know what to do with this eye area jfl but wear lighter contacts. I already have dark green colored btw but they don’t halo like lighter colored contacts
> 
> ...


I'd tell him to.

1. Grow out his lashes.
2. Dye his eyebrows darker.
3. Then dye his hair to match.

Blonde hair isn't ideal for men.


----------



## Preston (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> @Korea basically if noszka asked you what he needs to ascend his eyes what things would you tell him
> 
> I really can’t think of anything that would ascend this eye further. I’ve Facetuned his eyes with lower eyebrows etc etc and nothing MAJORLY improves him. Harmony is a curse ngl. You have to thread carefully before shelling out for invasive eye implants. I legit don’t know what to do with this eye area jfl but wear lighter contacts. I already have dark green colored btw but they don’t halo like lighter colored contacts
> 
> ...


They are already well above average. Crescent moonish eye shape. Work on other areas of your face why obsess over these little falios.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

p


alienmaxxer said:


> For you yes. Your eye was a mess so you didn’t have to worry about ruining harmony.
> 
> Imagine if noszka got what you got and ruined all his harmony bc MUH UEE
> 
> View attachment 1549290


actually I have insane orbits at the bone level. My curry soft tissue killed me


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Preston said:


> They are already well above average. Crescent moonish eye shape. Work on other areas of your face why obsess over these little falios.



Lol this forum makes you insecure af. How can I not feel that knowing my eyes are inferior to wattpad serial killer eyes AND there’s no way to fix it.






Truly the worst fucking time to be alive. Girls can ogle over wattpadd sex appeal maxxed eyes while cosmetic surgery isnt advanced enough to grant you a fix.

Atleast 50 years back girls didn’t have such a variety of men to obsess over other than local celebs and couple tv shows. Also in the future tech will get more advanced enough to give us all perfect eye surgeries but than it will be too late.

Literally the hardest time to be alive as a man.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> p
> 
> actually I have insane orbits at the bone level. My curry soft tissue killed me
> 
> View attachment 1549304



Yeah swallowing the eye pill is realizing the soft tissue and muscles have a massive impact on the eye shape. Orbits just make you human. It’s the soft tissue and muscles that create the almond eye shape, dictate the medial and lateral canthus and provide the fat support both under and above the eyelids.

The muscles and soft tissue can destroy even the most compact orbitals. Brutal.

Worst part is none of this can be fixed in a predictable manner. That scammer taban has been botching people and making them think their post surgery swelled eyes are the final results


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

I’m clo


alienmaxxer said:


> Yeah swallowing the eye pill is realizing the soft tissue and muscles have a massive impact on the eye shape. Orbits just make you human. It’s the soft tissue and muscles that create the almond eye shape, dictate the medial and lateral canthus and provide the fat support both under and above the eyelids.
> 
> The muscles and soft tissue can destroy even the most compact orbitals. Brutal.
> 
> Worst part is none of this can be fixed in a predictable manner. That scammer taban has been botching people and making them think their post surgery swelled eyes are the final results


I’m close to getting the eye area I want. I’ll just have to get one more drill bone cantho on my botched side Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> I’m clo
> 
> I’m close to getting the eye area I want. I’ll just have to get one more drill bone cantho on my botched side Jfl


If you want me to be honest I looked closely at the pms

Your eyes are uncanny af bro. They look really good in that one flash pic that highlights your bones and hollow cheeks but looking at that other pic I’m afraid they’re still far from ideal and don’t quite have much harmony. 

But I won’t push this too far. I hope you get your results and most importantly receive positive feedback from girls


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> If you want me to be honest I looked closely at the pms
> 
> Your eyes are uncanny af bro. They look really good in that one flash pic that highlights your bones and hollow cheeks but looking at that other pic I’m afraid they’re still far from ideal and don’t quite have much harmony.
> 
> But I won’t push this too far. I hope you get your results and most importantly receive positive feedback from girls


Is it the medial or lateral canthus that lokks off compared to the eye that sits higher


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Is it the medial or lateral canthus that lokks off compared to the eye that sits higher



See it looks much better here idk why you sent me that pic in the sun with the squint at lvl 1000.

I take back what I said about the harmony. Your eyes are healing nicely and have more harmony than what I was let to believe from the other pic.

The medial canthus is fine. It’s deepset next to your nasal bridge but its just not long. The former imo is way more important.

I think orbital decompression definitely was necessary despite your opinion. I’m liking the deepsettedness look. It’s giving mischievous aura.

I think upper eyelid retraction was a mistake. Why tf would you even get that. You would’ve have hooded eyes if you hadn’t gotten that shitty surgery.

Overall a major improvement.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> See it looks much better here idk why you sent me that pic in the sun with the squint at lvl 1000.
> 
> I take back what I said about the harmony. Your eyes are healing nicely and have more harmony than what I was let to believe from the other pic.
> 
> ...


I still don’t like the shape of the eye that less almond shape. The eye that sits farther from the car door


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> I still don’t like the shape of the eye that sits lower man








I swear if you get more work done on this spacer graft maxxed eye you will go down hard. I can see it creasing and shit. Let this heal first 

You’ve clearly ascended from your before. I advise you to not even think about this flaw atleast until bimax but we all know our bodies better. If you don’t like it that much you should thread carefully and make sure you atleast give pagnonis results atleast a year to settle before making a rash decision

Good luck fella.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1549384
> 
> 
> I swear if you get more work done on this spacer graft maxxed eye you will go down hard. I can see it creasing and shit. Let this heal first
> ...


I like this eye. I hate the other one


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> I still don’t like the shape of the eye that less almond shape. The eye that sits farther from the car door



Oh jfl i missed the edit. 

I actually agree. I see what kind of look you’re going for. You want the sweeping upper eyelids with protected lower lids. Giving that prettyboy harmony . I actually agree. I was under the impression that you were going for the fully hooded look like this






In that case upper eyelid retraction might be the solution. You might have to ask Vreck how he can create the same sweep in the other eye making it more symmetrical.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Oh jfl i missed the edit.
> 
> I actually agree. I see what kind of look you’re going for. You want the sweeping upper eyelids with protected lower lids. Giving that prettyboy harmony . I actually agree. I was under the impression that you were going for the fully hooded look like this
> 
> ...


It’s not upper eyelid retraction , it’s drill bone canthoplasty. I’ll have to cut the canthus to reanchor the canthus more to the lateral orbital rim while also moving the canthus down. Pagnoni saved my eye with implants and drill bone cantho . He just fucked up this eye. I want a preety boy eye area because it will balance out my masc lower third area. I’m gonna go to pagnoni and get it fixed with bimax


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

Fucking torture tho ngl. I need to do more research because I need an upper eyelid canthoplasty to cause the sweeping


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> It’s not upper eyelid retraction , it’s drill bone canthoplasty. I’ll have to cut the canthus to reanchor the canthus more to the lateral orbital rim while also moving the canthus down. Pagnoni saved my eye with implants and drill bone cantho . He just fucked up this eye. I want a preety boy eye area because it will balance out my masc lower third area. I’m gonna go to pagnoni and get it fixed with bimax



But you had this exact sweep right after surgery from vreck so I know it’s not from drill bone by pagnoni. I remebered this eye had a prettyboy look and the other one looked abused like a autistic Indonesian dude JFL. But I kept miring this eye.

I always thought and have been thinking all this time that u wanted to correct that sweep and make that eye also look autistic.

Glad to hear you’re heading in the right direction and prioritizing harmony over autism and psl.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 18, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Fucking torture tho ngl. I need to do more research because I need an upper eyelid canthoplasty to cause the sweeping



Consult Vreck. I don’t wanna add your old pics but I can literally show you how you had this sweep post Vreck.


----------



## Titbot (Feb 18, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Consult Vreck. I don’t wanna add your old pics but I can literally show you how you had this sweep post Vreck.


I never had that swoop can you post old Vrcek pic where I had that swoop


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> Boom, this is why Fully Hooded can't possibly be the best.
> 
> It completly hides the eyelashes, which is important for harmony in the eyes so you don't look like a school shooter.
> 
> Agree with everything else, but I'd give or the Lions eye color over A10


 You are coping here.

Here is picture of jorges eyes and one eye is fully hooded and the other has slight UEE




The left fully hooded eye looks more masculine and „cleaner“. And you can still see the dark outline of the eyelashes. Fully hooded mogs ngl
Most men just don’t have his top tier eyelashes



alienmaxxer said:


> Holy shit you’re on to something. Let’s explore this a bit further
> 
> How come the hunter eyes that are hunter due to BONE support all look shit with black coloring while hunter eyes due to FAT support look aesthetic and beautiful.
> 
> ...


Massive coping.

Beckford only still looks decent because black eyes on a black man are much more common and look more harmonious with the skin color.

Chico with black eyes looks like shit as well





Also I disagree on the browridge/fat hooding Part.
Pretty much everyone with top tier eyes has a combination of both. Just having hooded eyes only caused by bone is extremely rare and looks bad. But O pry, Gandy, De Poot etc all have a combination of bone and fat.


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You are coping here.
> 
> Here is picture of jorges eyes and one eye is fully hooded and the other has slight UEE
> View attachment 1549535
> ...


He's another outlier like Atesh. If someone can have prominent eyelashes with no UEE, I wont count that as a flaw. Just the issue is these people are Dime a Billion, it's easier for me to say slight UEE is Good.

If more people with fully hooded eyes were able to have prominent eyelashes, I wouldn't write is off as a flaw.

I get that point of color contrast with the eyes and skin, which is why, once again easier for me to say Amber AND Blue are good. Most people will look plain retarded with blue eyes, god forbid A10's. Chico would look worse with Dark Brown because his skin is lighter, would look like a souless demon with them.

I think in my previous comment I said this exact thing. A combination of both is good.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> He's another outlier like Atesh. If someone can have prominent eyelashes with no UEE, I wont count that as a flaw. Just the issue is these people are Dime a Billion, it's easier for me to say slight UEE is Good.
> 
> If more people with fully hooded eyes were able to have prominent eyelashes, I wouldn't write is off as a flaw


I still don’t see it as a flaw at all because fully hooded looks striking alone.
And most people don’t have great eyelashes anyways. I don’t think I have seen a man before irl with eyelashes like Jorge del Rio. So I guess the hooding could only become a flaw if you are one of the rare cases with top tier eyelashes 


Korea said:


> I get that point of color contrast with the eyes and skin, which is why, once again easier for me to say Amber AND Blue are good. Most people will look plain retarded with blue eyes, god forbid A10's. Chico would look worse with Dark Brown because his skin is lighter, would look like a souless demon with them.
> 
> I think in my previous comment I said this exact thing. A combination of both is good.


I mostly agree with that.

The phenomenon with eye color is just that no matter how uncanny or inharmonious it looks on you you still will benefit from it when the color alone is rare and striking.
Atleast benefit more from it than a plain color like brown


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> I still don’t see it as a flaw at all because fully hooded looks striking alone.
> And most people don’t have great eyelashes anyways. I don’t think I have seen a man before irl with eyelashes like Jorge del Rio. So I guess the hooding could only become a flaw if you are one of the rare cases with top tier eyelashes
> 
> I mostly agree with that.
> ...


Yea, I guess I should be counting it as a flaw the other way around. Minimal UEE with shit lashes and brows is probably worse than fully hooded.

Also yea, I don't think plain brown is an ideal color, but eveyone thinking they'd ascend with blue eyes alone is ridiculous.


----------



## shave (Feb 20, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: You want 28mm+ Prabberal fissure length, PCT, PFL to Height Ratio of 3.0 - 4, Slightly Positively Tilted Eyebrows, 99% Hooded, _AMBER, LIGHT BROWN EYES. hehehe, blue is fine too just wait. Green isn't too ideal either, I'll explain why.
> 
> 1. Eye Color
> 2. Canthal Tilt
> ...


so the ratio for eye length to height is 3:1. so if someone has a 30mm PFL they should have a 10mm eye opening ? is it even possible to see out of that


----------



## Korea (Feb 20, 2022)

shave said:


> so the ratio for eye length to height is 3:1. so if someone has a 30mm PFL they should have a 10mm eye opening ? is it even possible to see out of that


lmaoooo nah, it's easy to see with a ratio like that.

4:1 is where vision issues start.


----------



## xanny (Feb 24, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1543534


just squint til you lose all of your braincels


----------



## Deleted member 17110 (Mar 6, 2022)

Deleted member 17174 said:


> Amber (very light brown) with dark prominent limbal ring MOGS


I have grey/invisible limbal rings.

Over for me


----------



## seimakkak (Mar 6, 2022)

only a fucking nigger would seriously say that brown eyes are better than blue D


----------



## 4headmauler (Mar 7, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> This is bad eye area? his pfl is very small and still ultra chad
> View attachment 1543525
> View attachment 1543527


Thats because the rest of his features compensate for his prey eye area.
It's why you often see images of Warrior skull men with man bun and not soyboys.


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

seimakkak said:


> only a fucking nigger would seriously say that brown eyes are better than blue D


Only a nigger would miss the point of the thread the way you just did.


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yup, forgot to mention dark green too.


DARK GREEN GOOD?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

KAMII said:


> DARK GREEN GOOD?!?!?!??!?!?


Yes.


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yes.


alr alr new question
u becoming a model or nah (u say ur sexy )cause i really wonder if that shits worth it 
at 15(my age not ur ) u think they will pay a nigga or just sexually harass me and not pay me cause "building portfolio" or wtv it called


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

KAMII said:


> alr alr new question
> u becoming a model or nah (u say ur sexy )cause i really wonder if that shits worth it
> at 15(my age not ur ) u think they will pay a nigga or just sexually harass me and not pay me cause "building portfolio" or wtv it called


What I can tell you is, it's 100% not worth it if you aren't legitimatly attractive.

At 15, most agencies probably going to be reluctant to hire you since you can't actually do any jobs that make good money.

If you're not actually attractive and become a model, you will be used lmao. It's them finding a use for you, since you wont make money.

If you actually look good, and are tall etc. You could make good money since most MM actually don't care about modelling at all lmao.


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> What I can tell you is, it's 100% not worth it if you aren't legitimatly attractive.
> 
> At 15, most agencies probably going to be reluctant to hire you since you can't actually do any jobs that make good money.
> 
> ...



i mean yeah im good looking(idk anyone irl more attractive then me, good start i think ) tryna move out at 16 so im considering it 
that's also why im on this forum tryna ascend to supermodel cause they have a high chance of being successful as model 

Well what about u u say ur good looking asf and ur goal is 2 fuck a super model 
+ model is kinda easy cause u chillin getting paid for ur looks


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

KAMII said:


> i mean yeah im good looking(idk anyone irl more attractive then me, good start i think ) tryna move out at 16 so im considering it
> that's also why im on this forum tryna ascend to supermodel cause they have a high chance of being successful as model


How tall are you? If you're 5'11" + at 15 that's insane lmao.

You'd need to still have contact with your parents so you can sign contracts, if you're a successful model. You will be all over the place lol, so there's really no need to worry about moving out.


KAMII said:


> Well what about u u say ur good looking asf and ur goal is 2 fuck a super model
> + model is kinda easy cause u chillin getting paid for ur looks


It's easy if you break it down piece by piece, but in reality it's not rlly easy.

If you've ever had to maintain low bf%, eat basically nothing you like, and all the other shit that goes into looking top tier.

It gets draining.


----------



## KAMII (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> How tall are you? If you're 5'11" + at 15 that's insane lmao.
> 
> You'd need to still have contact with your parents so you can sign contracts, if you're a successful model. You will be all over the place lol, so there's really no need to worry about moving out.
> 
> ...


ye 6'
my parents don't fw me i gotta move dawg lmaoo 😭 

thanks doe


----------



## Korea (Mar 7, 2022)

KAMII said:


> ye 6'
> my parents don't fw me i gotta move dawg lmaoo 😭
> 
> thanks doe


No prob.


----------



## seimakkak (Mar 7, 2022)

Korea said:


> Only a nigger would miss the point of the thread the way you just did.


I agree with most points but come on you cant on a serious face claim that shit colored eyes mog blue ones


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Mar 21, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Is it the medial or lateral canthus that lokks off compared to the eye that sits higher



@Titbot how have your eyes been healing bro. Mind sharing a pic in the pms


----------



## CristianT (Apr 17, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: You want 28mm+ Prabberal fissure length, PCT, PFL to Height Ratio of 3.0 - 4, Slightly Positively Tilted Eyebrows, 99% Hooded, _AMBER, LIGHT BROWN EYES. hehehe, blue is fine too just wait. Green isn't too ideal either, I'll explain why.
> 
> 1. Eye Color
> 2. Canthal Tilt
> ...


With what I can measure my PFL and how to measure?(from where till where)


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 28, 2022)

Korea said:


> TLDR: You want 28mm+ Prabberal fissure length, PCT, PFL to Height Ratio of 3.0 - 4, Slightly Positively Tilted Eyebrows, 99% Hooded, _AMBER, LIGHT BROWN EYES. hehehe, blue is fine too just wait. Green isn't too ideal either, I'll explain why.
> 
> 1. Eye Color
> 2. Canthal Tilt
> ...


in april 2022 im sure we can unanimously agree you were wrong the eye color part lol


----------



## eren1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1543534


----------



## Pagnonisavemyeyes (Aug 12, 2022)

Titbot said:


> It’s not upper eyelid retraction , it’s drill bone canthoplasty. I’ll have to cut the canthus to reanchor the canthus more to the lateral orbital rim while also moving the canthus down. Pagnoni saved my eye with implants and drill bone cantho . He just fucked up this eye. I want a preety boy eye area because it will balance out my masc lower third area. I’m gonna go to pagnoni and get it fixed with bimax


How did he fuck up the eye? You fucked yr eyes before from the other work you had done. You should've gone straight to pagnoni and just got the implants, no?


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 12, 2022)

Lol at that coping trying to say brown eyes mog based on animals


----------

